# Been to Crosby lately?



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

So this month long drought has got to be bad for the mud in crosby. I haven't been since the last time it rained and I am wondering how much dust I am gonna be choking down and if trail riding out there is gonna be any good with no mud.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You'll be able to trail ride it'll just be dry, the water riding is always there. I would bring some MX goggles and a bandanna for the hard pack I'm sure it is DUSTY.

I'm working nights all weekend so I won't be able to go but after this 4 night stretch I'll be on vacation for 12. I've got to replace a front diff seal and my belt and there will be plenty of riding goin on come drought, rain, hurricane, snow or sleet you'll be able to find me down there with an ice cold case of relaxation.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, I am going tonight and I am gonna pick up some cheap goggles and ride all night, dust or no dust. Let me know when you are gonna be out again.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

We are going today.Heard it was pretty dry out there.Will be doing alot of water riding im sure.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

lucky..... I haven't been out there in a month or two.....


----------

